

Canadian leader suspends Parliament to stay in power - Shamiq
http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/americas/12/04/canada.crisis/index.html

======
run4yourlives
As a Canadian, I say this: NOT HN.

~~~
Shamiq
Pardon.

Also, I can't help but find your user name humorously ironic.

